# BSNL Cuts 3G Data Rates, offers 1GB of 3G Data at Rs 125



## funskar (Aug 10, 2013)

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/BSNL-Revises-Prepaid-2G-and-3G-Tariff-Plans-as-Per-TRAI-New-Regulation.jpgAfter the recent 3G price reduction by RCom,  


Now BSNL has drastically reduced their 3G Plan charges and brought it down to 2G prices. 
 However Reliance 3G plans works in limited circles and only for Mobile Phones users while with
 BSNL 3G plans there is no barrier of mobile, PC, Tablet or Laptop and also works Home and Roam across India.

BSNL’s 2GB and 5GB 3G data packs now cost Rs.225/Rs.251 and Rs.501 / Rs.561 (Postpaid and Prepaid) respectively. 
All these come with 30 days validity. T
he new rates are applicable in all the circles across India including National Roaming.

Below is the exclusive snapshot showing the latest  new 3G Data plans (Uniform Data Plans for 3G and 2G) of BSNL (Effective from 15th August, 2013) :

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/BSNL-3G-Data-Plan-15-August-2013.png


Source


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 10, 2013)

great to see that. Now hoping for idea to do that


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 10, 2013)

so does it mean 2g and 3g data are same?


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> so does it mean 2g and 3g data are same?


yes. 

Same has been the case with MTNL for quite  few years.


----------



## root.king (Aug 10, 2013)

price war started in 3g, hopes don't end with capped speed .


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 10, 2013)

airtel & vodafone still ~ 250 
hope they will also reduce


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 10, 2013)

What change, no change at all. Just the 1 GB plan is modified to 30 days from 7 days and 25 rupees have been  decreased. No changes at all. I even compared the RCOM plan, not much changes also there, just the low usage plans only. 1GB is nothing.
see this for BSNL

*www.assam.bsnl.co.in/3g_prepaid_data.htm


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 11, 2013)

ico said:


> yes.
> 
> Same has been the case with MTNL for quite  few years.



Good..time to port for airtel to bsnl


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2013)

Useless because BSNL 3G or 2G recharge, most of the time they never work because of poor network quality. Even retailer refrain from doing such charges as later ill-informed users blame them for not doing proper recharge or not informing about issues with such plan. (I have BSNL number and planning to port to some other network).


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice they have reduced their 3G pricing, now if only BSNL 3G would've worked properly here


----------



## dan4u (Aug 11, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Useless because BSNL 3G or 2G recharge, most of the time they never work because of poor network quality. Even retailer refrain from doing such charges as later ill-informed users blame them for not doing proper recharge or not informing about issues with such plan. (I have BSNL number and planning to port to some other network).



that totally depends on your locality. I used BSNL 3G for 6 months, when they had the "Rs 700/per-month  unlimited 3G" promotion .....it was blazing fast and always good signal, this being ~10km from the city.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2013)

Aircel already cheaper from long ago than BSNL,Reliance etc.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

Great First Reliance, Airtel din't care,Now bsnl,Airtel will reduce now


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Aircel already cheaper from long ago than BSNL,Reliance etc.



Aircel was cheaper..... Not anymore. Moreover aircel has 3G of 3.6MBPS bandwidth, so download speed of 300-400KBps, whereas Airtel n others have 21MBps. I got download speeds of 700KBps in Airtel in Galaxy Y(supports only 7.2MBps)



theserpent said:


> Great First Reliance, Airtel din't care,Now bsnl,Airtel will reduce now


I'm eagerly waiting for Airtel to reduce 3G tarriffs.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

BTW Airtel Did reduce the prices in some circles :/ Not in Karnataka


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 11, 2013)

Please Do share the speed If anyone Enjoys this plan as i am planning to get another BSNL Sim for data only.
Thnx in advance


----------



## root.king (Aug 11, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> whereas Airtel n others have 21MBps. I got download speeds of 700KBps in Airtel in Galaxy Y.



lucky guy  I always get capped speed up to 1.5 @max 2 mbps only with airtel in here



theserpent said:


> BTW Airtel Did reduce the prices in some circles :/ Not in Karnataka



y don't in karnataka


----------



## funskar (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope Bsnl to bring those old days back of 2010 when there was 4.2k 3g datapack for unlimited usage with 6mnths validity


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> lucky guy  I always get capped speed up to 1.5 @max 2 mbps only with airtel in here
> 
> 
> 
> y don't in karnataka



IDK,IIRC I read recently they did reduce 3g prices in Haryana and surroundings


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 11, 2013)

funskar said:


> I hope Bsnl to bring those old days back of 2010 when there was 4.2k 3g datapack for unlimited usage with 6mnths validity



Those truly unlimited plans were just for promotion. They won't see the limelight again.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

And Airtel 3G network kinda sucks in Mangalore :/ How is it in Sirsi  And you are like living near mangalore right? Sirsi is on way to madikeri?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 11, 2013)

what is the speed of bsnl 3G coz wen i was used it last , way back in 2010, it was 384 Kbps . ?


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> And Airtel 3G network kinda sucks in Mangalore :/ How is it in Sirsi  And you are like living near mangalore right? Sirsi is on way to madikeri?



nope 

 *img571.imageshack.us/img571/6190/yiph.png

airtel sucks here also
I get 450kbps  to 650kbps download speed with idea 3g here


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2013)

funskar said:


> I hope Bsnl to bring those old days back of 2010 when there was 4.2k 3g datapack for unlimited usage with 6mnths validity



Those were golden moments. amazing speed, unlimited and Rs 700...a part of me died when they stopped the promotion


----------



## funskar (Aug 12, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Those were golden moments. amazing speed, unlimited and Rs 700...a part of me died when they stopped the promotion



Same here re.
I was awesome by tethering 2 bsnl 3g data card same time & combining the speed..

it was 8400 inr for 14.4mbps fully unlimited plan for 6 months


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2013)

funskar said:


> Same here re.
> I was awesome by tethering 2 bsnl 3g data card same time & combining the speed..
> 
> it was 8400 inr for 14.4mbps fully unlimited plan for 6 months



wt the hell ; that's real awesome


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 12, 2013)

Does these rates apply to all circles?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 12, 2013)

damn it..when is vodafone planning on reducing their 3g rates...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 13, 2013)

A golden wish :Merge BSNL and MTNL


----------



## theterminator (Aug 13, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Does these rates apply to all circles?


Yes. Though BSNL is everywhere but always its signals/connectivity obey to its acronym (BSNL-->>Bhai Sahab Nahi Lagega).

In US, 3G is considered slower .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2013)

^Forget U.S. this is India...nothing comparable in the world of Tech.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 13, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Yes. Though BSNL is everywhere but always its signals/connectivity obey to its acronym (BSNL-->>Bhai Sahab Nahi Lagega).
> 
> In US, 3G is considered slower .


That's great, w.e.f. from 15 Aug?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 13, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^*Forget U.S.* this is India...nothing comparable in the world of Tech.





Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11798&stc=1


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2013)

^


----------



## icebags (Aug 13, 2013)

screw 3G, if they speed up the broadband to a decent limit, then only i can do my steam downloads + youtube watch in peace.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 13, 2013)

~Snip..


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 13, 2013)

okay something off topic, is it true that TRAI has said that there would be no unlimited pack as such with FUP upto 30 GB ??


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 13, 2013)

great news
does this apply to all circles ?
What about idea ...3g price drop  ?


----------

